# Scary black guns for legal sale.



## Jarnhamar (6 Nov 2012)

Found one of these for sale nearby, thought it looked pretty wild. $2000, .45cal  10 round mags.    Non-restricted too.

If I had the money I would buy it just to stress out the staff at my local handgun club.


----------



## fraserdw (6 Nov 2012)

What could possibly be the purpose of that thing?


----------



## medicineman (6 Nov 2012)

Something Black Ops perhaps?

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Nov 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> What could possibly be the purpose of that thing?



What could possibly be the use for fast cars that go three times over the limit, or stereos thatyou can hear in the next county

Because they're legal for sale and someone wants to have fun with it.

Don't like it? Don't buy it.


----------



## Strike (6 Nov 2012)

Looks like something my neighbour would buy.  I swear, that guy has the weirdest collection of unrestricted weapons I've ever seen.  I think he's getting ready for the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Sythen (6 Nov 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> I think he's getting ready for the zombie apocalypse.



Smart man.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Nov 2012)

First on is my SU-16 in 5.56mm
Next is the RFB - 7.62 x 51mm
Last is the 15 shot 12 gauge KSG that I just bought and haven't taken a picture of yet.

All are non -restricted

All the specs can be found at http://www.keltecweapons.com/our-guns/

I bought them because they're a ton of fun and they piss off the hoplophobes.


----------



## JorgSlice (6 Nov 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> First on is my SU-16 in 5.56mm
> Next is the RFB - 7.62 x 51mm
> Last is the 15 shot 12 gauge KSG that I just bought and haven't taken a picture of yet.
> 
> ...



Damn those are hot. All non-restricted eh? Sweet deal. I think I know what direction I'll be going for my next purchase


----------



## chrisf (6 Nov 2012)

How do you find the SU-16??? Are the AR-15 style pistol grips/butt stocks for sale by Keltec? Those are pretty swanky looking....

I was thinking about an XCR, but they just seem so over priced...

There's enough SKSs and surplus ammo in my basement to start a reasonable coup in a third world country. Just because it's sooooo much cheaper to buy in bulk. $0.20 or less per round instead of $1 per round.




			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> First on is my SU-16 in 5.56mm
> Next is the RFB - 7.62 x 51mm
> Last is the 15 shot 12 gauge KSG that I just bought and haven't taken a picture of yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strike (6 Nov 2012)

Other half just bought an XCR, used.  Then the wanker went and bought a bunch of add-ons for it with Christmas just around the corner.   :


----------



## dangerboy (6 Nov 2012)

I should not look at this thread, it makes me want to buy a new rifle.  Luckily there are no gun stores in Wainwright.


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Nov 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

>



This looks awesome, damn. What's something like this run?


Strike, I seen an XCR which i wanted to pick up but I'm leaning towards the KRISS I posted a picture of- seems like my daughter would appreciate it more.


----------



## CombatDoc (6 Nov 2012)

[quote author=recceguy]
I bought them because they're a ton of fun and they piss off the hoplophobes.
[/quote]"Hoplophobes"...As the late Colonel would say, "we are channelling our inner Jeff Cooper!"


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Nov 2012)

A "fun" gun.....1919A4 Browning Semi-Auto.

Before:











And after:






 Yup....it's Non-Restricted too.     :nod: 

 :fifty: :fifty: :fifty: :fifty: :fifty: :fifty: :fifty: :fifty: :fifty:


----------



## medicineman (6 Nov 2012)

NS - that in original .30 cal or 7.62mm?

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Nov 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> .  I think he's getting ready for the zombie apocalypse.



And who isn't?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Nov 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> This looks awesome, damn. What's something like this run?



I'll take a PM, if I know you.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Nov 2012)

That GPig must have an expensive taste, all that linked can't last long.  That's one serious case of recreational fun.  I'm sure there's Granola crunchers across Canada who have fits at the thought.


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Nov 2012)

7.62, it's an ex-Israeli pile of parts that I re-assembled, machined, modified to semi-only (new trigger, serious machining to the internals/etc to match the denial island on the new right side plate, etc) then hammered together with a 2 pound Ball-peen Hammer.

Seriously.  I hammered the rivets into shape by hand with a 2 pound hammer.

Good fun.

NS


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Nov 2012)

If I had the money to play, I would get the Kriss, It's an interesting gun and will likley be a good investment for the future, sort of reminds me of the Broomhandle. I have fired the full auto version, an impressive amount of lead in a short time with minimal muzzle climb. As others have mentioned it's an answer in search of a question.


----------



## Northalbertan (7 Nov 2012)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I should not look at this thread, it makes me want to buy a new rifle.  Luckily there are no gun stores in Wainwright.



We have 2 or 3 up in Lloyd.    ;D


----------



## Tank Troll (7 Nov 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And who isn't?



yup yup


----------



## Old and Tired (31 Dec 2012)

Or with assistance from a friend you can assemble your own.I won't say build because that implies a level of skill tha I don't have.

By the way, Navy shooter I still have your bottles.


----------



## NavyShooter (1 Jan 2013)

Someone say C-96?


----------



## larry Strong (1 Jan 2013)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Someone say C-96?



Very nice Mauser's

Larry


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Jan 2013)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Someone say C-96?



You should post a video of you dual-wielding them.


----------



## Sadukar09 (1 Jan 2013)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Someone say C-96?


Oh my, an original red 9. You have the extended stock?


----------



## NavyShooter (1 Jan 2013)

I have a repro stock, and alas, I had to sell the 1911 commercial (top of the photo) to afford the Red 9.


----------



## Popurhedoff (2 Jan 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Found one of these for sale nearby, thought it looked pretty wild. $2000, .45cal  10 round mags.    Non-restricted too.
> 
> If I had the money I would buy it just to stress out the staff at my local handgun club.



I just may have to add one of these to my collection  ;D

Cheers
Pop


----------



## Nuggs (18 Jan 2013)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Or with assistance from a friend you can assemble your own.I won't say build because that implies a level of skill tha I don't have.
> 
> By the way, Navy shooter I still have your bottles.



That a Motiuk Custom Lower?

How do you like it?


----------



## Old and Tired (21 Jan 2013)

Yes, it is the Motiuk product. I like it.  With the Trigger group I have in it from Magpul, it's a really tight fit.  I do have to do a bit of polishing with Jewlers rouge to smooth things out a bit because as a friend noted it's a bit gritty.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Jan 2013)

Finally got my Broomhandle out to the range, I learned the hard way that the hammer will bite your thumb when you wrap it around the stock incorrectly.


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Jan 2013)

Yes Colin, it will....

Should I have mentioned that?  I probably should have mentioned that.  

Is yours 9 or .30?  You know not to use the 7.62x25mm Tokarev ammo, right?

NS


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Jan 2013)

.30 Mauser, yes very aware that you should not use Tork ammo. We had a guy out here lose an eye recently doing just that. I was able to find a almost new bolt stop to replace the one I had.


----------



## Bud64 (31 Jan 2013)

This is my Black Battle Rifle.
Norinco M305 (M14S) 
7.62 NATO
I went with this rifle, because they won’t let us have FN’s.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jan 2013)

Bud64 said:
			
		

> This is my Black Battle Rifle.
> Norinco M305 (M14S)
> 7.62 NATO
> I went with this rifle, because they won’t let us have FN’s.



You need to lower your scope and mount or put a cheek riser on that or you won't get a proper cheek weld. There's lots out there. Google is your friend.

e.g. - http://tacpro.com/product_info.php?products_id=19


----------



## Bud64 (31 Jan 2013)

I have already ordered a butt pillow with a mag pocket in Black. That will give me an extra inch of stock height.  I am also planning to swop out the mounts for something lower, these high mounts came with the M2 optics.


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Mar 2013)

http://www.wolverinesupplies.com/details/12888/UTAS-UTS-15-12-Gauge-Black.aspx



> two 7-round alternately feeding or selectable magazine tubes


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> http://www.wolverinesupplies.com/details/12888/UTAS-UTS-15-12-Gauge-Black.aspx



There seems to be a lot of trouble (hangups, FTE, FTF) with those. I don't have any personal experience with one though.

However, my KelTec KSG holds 15 rounds (2 3/4") in two mag tubes. 24 if I use the Aguila 1 3/4" Minishells, and hasn't had a single hiccup in the approx 1000 shells put through it so far. It's even fun to shoot skeet with using my EOTech on it. It is also quite a bit shorter and less bulky than the UTS. It's also true ambidextris, ejecting out the bottom.

One day I'll take a picture of my own.


----------



## Strike (2 Mar 2013)

Not black, but hubby just bought an SKS.  We just finished cleaning all the grease off it.  I'm no longer scared to touch it with my bare hands.   ;D


----------



## Conz (2 Mar 2013)

Strike said:
			
		

> Not black, but hubby just bought an SKS.  We just finished cleaning all the grease off it.  I'm no longer scared to touch it with my bare hands.   ;D



A Chinese or Russian SKS?


----------



## Strike (2 Mar 2013)

Russian - 1952R


----------



## NavyShooter (2 Mar 2013)

Got my "new to me" tripod for my 1919 this week....gonna go play tomorrow!


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Mar 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> There seems to be a lot of trouble (hangups, FTE, FTF) with those. I don't have any personal experience with one though.
> 
> However, my KelTec KSG holds 15 rounds (2 3/4") in two mag tubes. 24 if I use the Aguila 1 3/4" Minishells, and hasn't had a single hiccup in the approx 1000 shells put through it so far. It's even fun to shoot skeet with using my EOTech on it. It is also quite a bit shorter and less bulky than the UTS. It's also true ambidextris, ejecting out the bottom.
> 
> One day I'll take a picture of my own.



Their is quite a waiting period for a KelTec KSG right?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Mar 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Their is quite a waiting period for a KelTec KSG right?



Yes there is.


----------



## Mr.Neville (3 Mar 2013)

I find it ridiculous that my Jaeger .22 with a 15 shot magazine is restricted, yet I can have a 12-gauge with a 15 round magazine non-restricted. Who ever made these so called "gun laws" should be fired. Just because a gun even remotely resembles "That black machine-gun thing that the army uses" doesn't mean it should be restricted... especially when you can get a Ruger 10/22 with a 50-round magazine that's non-restricted. Even just thinking about these nuisance laws makes my head hurt.  :facepalm:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Mar 2013)

Never, ever, apply logic to our gun laws. These laws were written by non gun people, vetted by some police official who's assumed knowledge of guns was a course of fire with a .38special revolver 20 years before. All with the intent on finding any loophole possible to remove guns from law abiding Canadians.


----------



## Popurhedoff (4 Mar 2013)

After seeing the pick of the Kriss Vector earlier in the post, I had to get one... "But Hun, it fell into my trunk"  I was home on two weeks leave and bought 3 guns. The best part is that it is non restricted... so I walked out of the store with it 

Kriss Vector in .45 ACP, Bushnell Holosight, Fab Defense grip/bi-pod, Surefire light, Glock 21 10/30 round magazines.







\

Cheers
Pop


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Mar 2013)

Glad I could help


----------



## Popurhedoff (4 Mar 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Glad I could help



Thank OZ, we can go to the indoor range on a Wed night during their pistol shoot and ask is we can zero our Glocks... then pull out the Kriss  aka "Thumper" and my KPOS... and watch their heads explode....

KPOS kit for Glock 17/19/34/35... with Burris FastFire II sight.  I do have to zero both of these as well as my Colt AR 15 match competition and also test fire a few pistols (10) 






Cheers
Pop


----------



## DirtyDog (6 Mar 2013)

For those interested in the KRISS, I'd consider a less expensive, non-res, pistol calibre carbine, such as the JR carbine which has ARish ergos:






OR

For those wanting the perfect gun to throw under the seat of the truck:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Mar 2013)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> For those interested in the KRISS, I'd consider a less expensive, non-res, pistol calibre carbine, such as the JR carbine which has ARish ergos:
> 
> 
> For those wanting the perfect gun to throw under the seat of the truck:



As long as you remember to put the EOTech on the top rail after you unfold it 

 ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Mar 2013)

It appears that the rail can be rotated after unfolding. I not the much heavier duty front sight as well. I find mine adequate, but not a relaible gun at high volumes, very picky about ammo and starts to extract poorly after about 200rds.


----------



## Robert0288 (23 Jul 2013)

Anyone have any experience/comments/knowledge of the T97 NSR?

http://www.theammosource.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2118


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Jul 2013)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Anyone have any experience/comments/knowledge of the T97 NSR?
> 
> http://www.theammosource.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2118



The RCMP still haven't issued a FRT# for it yet, as far as I know. They are still not available for import or sale until they do.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Jul 2013)

Vendors are hoping for August. The people that had the previous version liked them.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Jul 2013)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Anyone have any experience/comments/knowledge of the T97 NSR?
> 
> http://www.theammosource.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2118



I thought I saw on the gunnutz site back in the spring it was deemed non restricted. Your best bet thought I would say is contact the RCMP/CFO


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Jul 2013)

It's too bad the SCAR was deemed prohibited.  And strange too how the ACR is just restricted.

I'm thinking of picking up the XCR-M in .308   






After dealing with weird range rules, range elitism and also range cancellations when it's not an open range having  non-restricted rifles is really appealing to me.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (26 Jul 2013)

Beautiful rifle, but the price tag of $2,600+ on average is a bit too much to take.  The new Norinco type-97 for under $1k is a little easier to take, the major downsides being the bullpup style and fixed carrying handle on the top.


----------



## Jed (26 Jul 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> It's too bad the SCAR was deemed prohibited.  And strange too how the ACR is just restricted.
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up the XCR-M in .308
> 
> ...



Looks good, Probably has a good shoulder kick ala FN C1


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Jul 2013)

Jed said:
			
		

> Looks good, Probably has a good shoulder kick ala FN C1



It has a folding stock for one handed firing  ;D


----------



## Jed (26 Jul 2013)

Ahhnold would like it. He would need one for each hand though.


----------



## Furniture (26 Jul 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> It's too bad the SCAR was deemed prohibited.  And strange too how the ACR is just restricted.
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up the XCR-M in .308
> 
> ...



I have an XCR-L and wouldn't trade it for a night with Natalie Portman. It's fun to shoot, and with an allen key and a minute I can change from .223 for plinking to 6.8SPC for deer.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Jul 2013)

Is the short barrel XCR in the picture I posted legal in Canada?


----------



## Dissident (26 Jul 2013)

Legal, but restricted.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jul 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Is the short barrel XCR in the picture I posted legal in Canada?



The XCR-M in the picture is a restricted firearm.

The ones sold in Canada, by Wolverine, have a longer barrel and are non-restricted. 



			
				WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> I have an *XCR-L* and wouldn't trade it for a night with Natalie Portman. It's fun to shoot, and with an allen key and a minute I can change from .223 for plinking *to 6.8SPC for deer*.



The XCR-*L* is a restricted firearm, called the Micro Pistol. I hope a person is not out hunting deer with a restricted firearm.


----------



## Illegio (26 Jul 2013)

Robinson XCR-L

Only one of those varieties is the Micro Pistol, which if not prohibited due to barrel/overall length, is almost certainly restricted. The XCR-type class, however, is non-restricted. Hunt away.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jul 2013)

Illegio said:
			
		

> Robinson XCR-L
> 
> Only one of those varieties is the Micro Pistol, which if not prohibited due to barrel/overall length, is almost certainly restricted. The XCR-type class, however, is non-restricted. Hunt away.



Seen. The only XCR-L listed in the FRT database, where I got my info from, is the micropistol. It's restricted, not prohibited.

However, I see Wanstall's was selling a non-restricted version also (the one pictured).

Strange the XCR-M would be listed by model letter and not the complete L series. :dunno:


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Jul 2013)

I've never seen Wanstall's site before, pretty neat.  The Kel Tec Sub 2000 9mm looks like a lot of fun and probably something I'd consider in the future but I think I'll email them and ask if I can give them $100 a month for the Tan XCR-308  ;D


----------



## DirtyDog (28 Jul 2013)

I like my 5.56 XCR.  Nice solid gun, good quality.  Bit heavy and definitely pricey.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Jul 2013)

Which is the modern black gun that requires a fair bit of loctite to keep the bits on?


----------



## Robert0288 (29 Jul 2013)

Anything from Norinco?  >


----------



## JorgSlice (29 Jul 2013)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Anything from Norinco?  >



Is Norinco even worth investing in? I'm always scared to purchase Norinco products because... well... The People's Republic doesn't always make quality goods.


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Jul 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Is Norinco even worth investing in? I'm always scared to purchase Norinco products because... well... The People's Republic doesn't always make quality goods.



Depends. I'd heard really bad things about their quality control a long time ago. But I picked up the HP9-1, the 14-in barrel non-restricted 870 clone, for 300.

OEM Remington parts actually fit, and I've had 0 issues with it.

I've got a buddy who has one of their later gen Sig P226 clones, and same thing, no issues. I also know someone who had one of their 1911 clones, and said it practically fell apart on his first range outing. YMMV, I guess.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Jul 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Is Norinco even worth investing in? I'm always scared to purchase Norinco products because... well... The People's Republic doesn't always make quality goods.



RecceGuy should be along shortly to set this one straight.


----------



## chrisf (29 Jul 2013)

Look for reviews on the individual models, and ignore people who haven't actually fired/handled it, there's a lot of folks in the firearm community who say "boo! Norinco is bad! It's made in china! It must be garbage!" who've never touched a Norinco firearm.

Over all, you don't get top of the line firearms, and they may not be exact copies of the originals, so don't expect all parts to be interchangeable, but you do get very good value for your money. 

Also, you can regularly get crates of norinco ammo in the more common calibres, it's good, cheap ammo. Don't expect match grade, but do expect to do a lot of shooting.

If you're looking for something to take to the range, not expecting perfect accuracy, and aren't looking for something to stake your life on, Norinco is the way to go. Most of the guys I shoot IDPA with have at least a couple of Norinco pistols, and they haven't had any huge problems.

Oh, and if you're looking for brand name firearms, don't be afraid to buy used.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jul 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> RecceGuy should be along shortly to set this one straight.



Yup, Norinco has some lemons, no doubt. However, by and large, they have good guns for a cheap price. Unless your a full time competitor, Norincos make sense. More money for ammo.

A good example is the M-305 compared to the Springfield Armoury model. Springfield uses cast receivers from Montreal, Norinco forges theirs. Guys in the US would give their left nut for a Norinco receiver, but are banned from buying them.

There were problems with the *old* Polytech stuff, 20 years ago, but the new ones are fine.

The US guys like to slam Norinco, simply because they can't have one.

So, pay $400 CDN for a Norinco M-305 or over $1000 US for a Springfield Armoury model.

BTW, Springfield Armoury IS NOT US Springfield. It's a company that bought the rights to use the name.

There is nothing wrong with the vast majority of Norinco stuff. Some people just can't get past the idea of giving money to the Chinese, but won't think twice about buying their phones, TVs, computers, etc. However, Norincos are cheap, reliable and will get more people shooting than any other group of firearms.

Lots of North American arms have trouble too. Nothing like spending $2000 on a Para Ordinance and then having it sit in their warranty shop for 2 years because it's junk and never will work.

For the entry level shooter, Norinco allows you to try different guns, get comfortable and buy lots of ammo to practice with.

Most places, like Marstar, that sell them, will stand behind them and take care of issues should they arise, usually for nothing if it's the gun's fault.

I've used a M-305 in competition for years before I switched to a KelTech RFB and my go to pistol has been, and still is, a Norinco .45 Commander for the last 12 years. I wore out the barrel, that's it.

Just go buy something and get out there and shoot it.


----------



## JorgSlice (29 Jul 2013)

Awesome! Thanks recceguy!


----------



## NavyShooter (29 Jul 2013)

I have owned several Norincos over the years.

Yes, there is a history with them, and some of it is true.  Original 1980's era "PolyTech" M-14S rifles had a number of issues.  The new production M-14's or M-305 has resolved most if not all of them.  Here's my experience with Various Norcs:

M-305.  (M-14 lookalike) 1.5 MOA rifle with a bit of tuning and other work out of the box.   A new (to me) fiberglass stock, and some good quality match grade ammunition made the difference.  I suspect I would have had long terms issues with the scope mount, but that's not a Norinco issue.  I sold the rifle for what I paid for it, and I was pleased with this.  I would consider buying another M-305, however, I never used it as a competition rifle, it was not accurate enough as a "precision" rifle, and my AR-15's shoot as good or better for less cost per shot for service conditions.

NP-34.  Sig P-228 look-alike.  Accuracy?  Not so great.  Trigger?  28 pounds out of the box on DA.  Couldn't believe it....but it was 28 pounds.  2 months in the safe while I was at sea with the hammer cocked lowered the DA pull to about 19 pounds....still huge.  A bit of work tidied that up to 14 pounds, which is reasonable.  Durability?  Not so good.  Frame rail split (just like our issued P225's do now and then) after less than 2000 rounds.  GOOD NEWS, Marstar's warranty covered it, and they replaced it when the next shipment arrived.  I would not consider buying another one of these.  A cheap "starter" gun, but not conducive to long-term performance.  

M-84S.  AK-47 clone in 5.56 NATO (Semi only).  I have it....it's a safe queen, it's in great shape, but the last time I shot it was in 2004.  Alas.  No SAP's being authorized for class 12(5) prohibited firearms anymore to take them to the range.  When I did shoot it, it fired reliably, but it had a tendency to pierce primers.  Probably a firing pin protrusion issue....not worth solving at this point.  

Would I buy a Norinco again?  I'd consider an M-305 for sure.  I've been sorely tempted by the $499 1911/case of ammo deal.  Very tempted.

NS


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (29 Jul 2013)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I have owned several Norincos over the years.
> 
> Yes, there is a history with them, and some of it is true.  Original 1980's era "PolyTech" M-14S rifles had a number of issues.  The new production M-14's or M-305 has resolved most if not all of them.  Here's my experience with Various Norcs:
> 
> ...



My experience with my M305 is as follows:  Was not that accurate a rifle when I first got one but after some work and changing out some of the parts it is a very good rifle for a bargain price.  Also, ammunition makes all the difference!  If you fire cheap ammunition, expect piss poor results; however, if you use match-grade ammo this rifle is very accurate.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Jul 2013)

Here are mine, the blond one is a very early Allan Lever import, the black is the newer Polytech, tuned by M14 Doctor




Here is my Norc M4, a great gun for the price.


----------



## Furniture (31 Jul 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Which is the modern black gun that requires a fair bit of loctite to keep the bits on?



That was a standing joke on Gun Nutz about the XCR-L. The early generation seemed to have a several problems but my later gen one was fine except for a bad bolt catch. When I contacted the distributer I had a new bolt catch in a week.


----------



## Mister Donut (23 Aug 2013)

Here's one of my non-restriced:







Not sure if this qualifies as a black rifle, but it's non-restricted:


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Aug 2013)

Price to export a gun in from the US to Canada starts at $600 for one, balls.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (29 Aug 2013)

So my buddy and I had a gun date the other day and he brought out his Robinson Arms XCR chambered in 7.62x39 the other day.  Not going to lie, that rifle is a blast to shoot!  The only thing preventing me from buying one right now is the price tag but with the ability to use 10rd magazines and that fact that it is Non-Restricted I am most def picking one up!


----------



## chrisf (29 Aug 2013)

10rd magazines? Somone hasn't been keeping up with the news... 

http://presscheckventures.3dcartstores.com/PCV-50_p_8.html

(.50 Beowulf cartridges are roughly the size of three 5.56 cartidges)


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (29 Aug 2013)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> 10rd magazines? Somone hasn't been keeping up with the news...
> 
> http://presscheckventures.3dcartstores.com/PCV-50_p_8.html
> 
> (.50 Beowulf cartridges are roughly the size of three 5.56 cartidges)



so how much .223 can you hold in it?

Edit:

Perfect 15-18 rds.... looks like it may be worth it to pick up a Tavor just for this purpose


----------



## chrisf (29 Aug 2013)

A firm 15 in a PCV mag.

When somone decides to invent and import a .50 Beowulf pistol, we'll be able to get 10 rd magazines... do the math...


----------



## Mister Donut (7 Oct 2013)

Have any of you guys tried these mags in your AR?  How well do they feed .223/5.56?


----------



## Lightguns (7 Oct 2013)

This discussion should go offline. Windy Wendy and her crowd are likely gathering intell. The gun control types have been complaining about this magazine for months now. No use feeding the propaganda machine with headlines of soldiers trying to skit gun laws.


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Oct 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> This discussion should go offline. Windy Wendy and her crowd are likely gathering intell. The gun control types have been complaining about this magazine for months now. No use feeding the propaganda machine with headlines of soldiers trying to skit gun laws.



I'll never understand the misguided belief that capped magazines somehow make things better/safer/less killy.


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Oct 2013)

It appears to be based on the idea that somehow having to do a mag change will stall a potential killer while he fumbles with his reload, allowing the innocent victims to overcome their terror and jump the killer before he can get another magazine loaded.

I'm not sure that this is actually a Hollywood stereotype that's been scripted into our laws, since in Hollywood, guns don't actually require reloading....so I'm not quite sure how it actually fits in...

NS


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Oct 2013)

Or that someone bent on murder would be unwilling to drill out a rivet, or beat out a dent.


----------



## Lightguns (8 Oct 2013)

It is a section of the law that was inspired by Hollywood movies.  The belief in the minds of non gun owners that guns stray bullets all over the place, hitting victims randomly.  I know I attempted to explain sights to gun controllers at a forum in Ottawa city hall in 1993 and was accused of plotting mass murder because I was "too" familiar with using firearms.  The city cops actually demanded my drivers license after the meeting was over.

Edited to add "explain"


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Oct 2013)

Well hitting bystanders is true, just ask the New York Police, they seem quite good at it.


----------



## Mister Donut (8 Oct 2013)

The mighty rivet, saver of babies.


----------

